# PLEASE TALK TO ME AND HELP



## buggga (Jun 16, 2010)

HELLOHORRIBLE DAY---WENT AWAY LAST WEEKEND TO THE BEACH--WAS SO NERVOUS SO I TOOK IMODIUM AS A PREVENTIVE---DID NOT HAVE A BOWEL MOVEMENT FOR 4-5 DAYS NOW I HAVE HORRIBLE DIARRHEA--IM SCARED TO TAKE IMODIUM BECAUSE IT SEEMS I CANT BREAK THIS CYCLE--I KNOW IF I TAKE IT I WILL BECOME CONSTIPATED AND THEN DIARRHEA--DOES THIS HAPPEN TO ANYONE ELSE---I AM TRYING TO MAKE IT THROUGH WORK TODAY BUT IM GETTING DIRTY LOOKS FROM BEING IN THE BATHROOM SO MUCH--IM A WRECK--DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO ANY MORE--PLEASE SOMEONE TALK ME THROUGH THIS--IM A MESS--SHOULD I JUST SUFFER ---OR TAKE MORE IMODIUM---I HATE THIS---SO SO UNFAIR--JUST WANT TO BE NORMAL AND HAVE FUN LIKE EVERYONE ELSE----THANKS IN ADVANCE-


----------



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

buggga said:


> HELLOHORRIBLE DAY---WENT AWAY LAST WEEKEND TO THE BEACH--WAS SO NERVOUS SO I TOOK IMODIUM AS A PREVENTIVE---DID NOT HAVE A BOWEL MOVEMENT FOR 4-5 DAYS NOW I HAVE HORRIBLE DIARRHEA--IM SCARED TO TAKE IMODIUM BECAUSE IT SEEMS I CANT BREAK THIS CYCLE--I KNOW IF I TAKE IT I WILL BECOME CONSTIPATED AND THEN DIARRHEA--DOES THIS HAPPEN TO ANYONE ELSE---I AM TRYING TO MAKE IT THROUGH WORK TODAY BUT IM GETTING DIRTY LOOKS FROM BEING IN THE BATHROOM SO MUCH--IM A WRECK--DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO ANY MORE--PLEASE SOMEONE TALK ME THROUGH THIS--IM A MESS--SHOULD I JUST SUFFER ---OR TAKE MORE IMODIUM---I HATE THIS---SO SO UNFAIR--JUST WANT TO BE NORMAL AND HAVE FUN LIKE EVERYONE ELSE----THANKS IN ADVANCE-


Hi, try to be calm Stress and panic can make IBS/diarrhea worse, What dose of Imodium are you taking 1 or 2 tablets? Have you tried calcium as a bulking agent (300-600mg) after meals?. What is your eating habit like? Have you found and eliminated trigger foods? Have you seen a doctor?


----------



## Countrybumpkin89 (Dec 4, 2011)

This happens to me quite alot, its your bodies way of getting rid of the backlog from being constipated from the imodium...i wouldnt worry, it can feel embaressing but its a natural process your body is going through...how much imodium did you take? often this happens when you take too much...perhaps you need to adjust the dose so your less likely to become constipated? (you can cut them in half for an even smaller dose)...and i hope your not too upset about your coworkers...ibs isnt always something we can control, if they have a problem with it then they are just really shallow...one thing ive learnt from living with this tummy all the time is not to care so much about what other people think, its your life







You mentioned that you took the imodium as a preventative as you were feeling nervous? Nervous/anxious feelings really add to the whole ibs problem, hypnotherapy can be really useful for that...if you can control the fear about having an ibs attack then you might not hav needed to take as much imodium...i hope your feeling better soon, i wouldnt feel too afraid of using the imodium again-its all about trial and error and adjusting it too your bodies needs...good luck xx


----------



## buggga (Jun 16, 2010)

Countrybumpkin89 said:


> This happens to me quite alot, its your bodies way of getting rid of the backlog from being constipated from the imodium...i wouldnt worry, it can feel embaressing but its a natural process your body is going through...how much imodium did you take? often this happens when you take too much...perhaps you need to adjust the dose so your less likely to become constipated? (you can cut them in half for an even smaller dose)...and i hope your not too upset about your coworkers...ibs isnt always something we can control, if they have a problem with it then they are just really shallow...one thing ive learnt from living with this tummy all the time is not to care so much about what other people think, its your life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 THANKS SO MUCH---REALLY NEEDED SOME ONE TO TALK TO--YOU MADE ME FEEL SO MUCH BETTER---I STARTED THE HYPNOTHERAPY--ORDERED THE IBS SERIES BUT I GAVE UP ON IT BECAUSE I WAS STILL GETTING DIARREA---I AM AT MY WITS END IT HAS TOTALLY CONSUMED MY LIFE--SCARED TO GO ANYWHERE


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Buggga ~ I am so sorry you are having such problems - but - You are not alone. There is still hope - you should not give up on the hypnotherapy as it is a process - it took me three rounds of the program for me to start to feel better and I was just like you. If you need direct support, you can go to the contact page on www.healthyaudio.com or call 877-898-2539 and they will be happy to give extra support to you for free - do not give up. I had IBS since 1983 and was nearly housebound, and many others before you have been the same - where the meds don't even touch the problem - hang in there!


----------

